# 4 1/2 weeks 12/12 some crappy bagseed



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice forest yual livin in pilgrem mighty lucky yurself. Got any wildlife livin in ther?

BWD


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good....just keep an eye out for any signs of hermies when growing out bag seed.


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

> Got any wildlife livin in ther?


Not that grow but the grow before that did get a crap load a thrips during veg. One dose of the stuff below got rid of em.


> Looking good....just keep an eye out for any signs of hermies when growing out bag seed.


Sorry should have stated this was a couple grows ago, it all turned out well.


----------

